# RGS "Fun"trials



## MandJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, I admit to being a bit uninformed when it comes to the various hunt tests. Seems it would solve a lot of issues, just to drop brace concept. At least for flushers. Is it important or is it for logistics(time)? That would alleviate alot of newby concerns. Would that get spaniel guys in? Or would it still not be formal enough? Appears it would help with new people. I'm not sure myself, but dogs young or experienced can sometimes go off the deep end. The one I watched, it didn't appear to be a big deal. Course seemed wide enough. These are planted birds. 


Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MandJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry the event I watched was gdoy, so I guess you wouldn't expect those issues. Why do they run braces?

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

MandJ said:


> Sorry the event I watched was gdoy, so I guess you wouldn't expect those issues. Why do they run braces?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I think you would go from 34 dogs to 17 or 18.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MandJ (Oct 10, 2012)

I take it the reduction would be because of time restraints?

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes you guys are correct. The main reason for the braces has to do with time constraints. At our event when we had good turnouts, we split a large field in two (half for flushing dogs and half for pointing dogs). We would have to run 4 fields to get the same amount of dogs through compared to using a brace system. This would also cause a logistic problem for us. Most places don't have 4 fields within walking distance of one another. So getting scorecards back to the clubhouse and communication could be a problem if everybody is spread out.

It also means you need more bird planters, more field marshals, and possibly more judges. I know when we held our trial we gave the planters, field marshals, and judges a gratuity (to cover their gas). So you would have to take that into account for the budget as well. Instead of entries getting cheaper, they would most likely go up which in turn will most likely hurt attendance.

If whichever chapter is hosting an event can utilize multiple fields and make it work efficiently, and get enough volunteers, then I would consider it because running in a brace does sound like the #1 concern/complaint. That's what we did at our fun hunt last month. We were fortunate to find a venue that had 3 small/medium fields within 75 yards of the clubhouse. We ran 30 minute run time (dogs ran solo) and 15 minutes between runs for the bird planter. It worked out perfect and we could've ran 30 dogs and been wrapped up by 5pm. We had 27 so we were done at 4:15.


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

I forgot to mention another reason for the braces is so dogs have an opportunity to honor another dog. It can also show how well the dog handles when another dog is present. For instance, if a bird is shot that was pointed/flushed by Dog A. If Dog B sees the bird go down and takes chase to find the downed bird, it will show the judges if the handler can call the dog off.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification shantzonpoint.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Jim58 said:


> I think you would go from 34 dogs to 17 or 18.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I don't have any trouble with pointing dogs running brace. I don't believe it is at the highest levels for pointing dog to brace as it is for spaniels. So you would only have to run the 4-6 flushing dogs single.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

dauber said:


> There is much more to spaniel brace work but we just had a gobble and I gotta go.


Did you get him??


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

hehibrits said:


> Did you get him??



Darn close for Mrs D buy it didn't quite all come together. That way we can keep hunting.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

dauber said:


> I don't have any trouble with pointing dogs running brace. I don't believe it is at the highest levels for pointing dog to brace as it is for spaniels. So you would only have to run the 4-6 flushing dogs single.


I agree. I threw out something like that with the spaniels in post 160. It seems like something could be worked out if some effort is put forth.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeffya (Dec 22, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> For all those in favor of the "FUN" hunt NO placements June 22nd the lakeshore chapter will be running one cost will probably be $30 for two birds and $10 per bird for extra birds


HooWoo
We'll be there!


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Jim58 said:


> . *It seems like something could be worked out if some effort is put forth.
> *
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Flushing dogs have been running brace for over 150 yrs Why would the wheel need to be reinvented?


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

shantzonpoint said:


> I forgot to mention another reason for the braces is so dogs have an opportunity to honor another dog. It can also show how well the dog handles when another dog is present. For instance, if a bird is shot that was pointed/flushed by Dog A. If Dog B sees the bird go down and takes chase to find the downed bird, it will show the judges if the handler can call the dog off.


The problem is when dog A crosses over and flushes dog B's bird and wins a trial. When clearly Dog B was working a runner. Dog A should not have even been considered in the judges discussion. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

gundogguy said:


> Flushing dogs have been running brace for over 150 yrs Why would the wheel need to be reinvented?


That's a good question and yet we keep hearing no braces?

N.M. I would love to join the fun hunt but I will be on a submarine base in Georgia that day.

This is becoming a circle, I'm headed to the Keys to fish for tarpon.

Jim


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

michgundog said:


> The problem is when dog A crosses over and flushes dog B's bird and wins a trial. When clearly Dog B was working a runner. Dog A should not have even been considered in the judges discussion.


Most trials allow dogs to separate so this isn't as much of an issue. If they are running together on a walking path, then the judges should realize what is going on. The dogs are scored on two birds that are flushed. So if something like you mentioned happens, Dog B will have an opportunity to find another bird.


----------



## Scott Meats (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to jump right outside of the box and look in. If I wanted more entrants I would:
Make sure there is a bonfire.
Make sure there is meat to cook over bonfire by attendees.
Have a field with a trap to throw clay birds for kids (and adults) with an instructor.
In other words, I love these events and running my dog, I am however bored after 8 hrs. of waiting for my turn. I think more things to keep people involved off the dog field would help. I will however be the first to send in my money as waiting for my turn is worth it, and I learn, and I meet great people. Keep it up guys.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Scott Meats said:


> Ok, I'm going to jump right outside of the box and look in. If I wanted more entrants I would:
> Make sure there is a bonfire.
> Make sure there is meat to cook over bonfire by attendees.
> Have a field with a trap to throw clay birds for kids (and adults) with an instructor.
> In other words, I love these events and running my dog, I am however bored after 8 hrs. of waiting for my turn. I think more things to keep people involved off the dog field would help. I will however be the first to send in my money as waiting for my turn is worth it, and I learn, and I meet great people. Keep it up guys.



Well there is a grill and a fire pit at ours plus a stocked pond with bass and hybrid blue gills and if any the catfish survived the winter


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

Nick, I don't know if i've heard your thoughts on this, but maybe you have stayed impartial for a reason. 
I am dissapointed to hear the Lakeshore is changing their format, I always looked forward to your event.
I remember the first I heard of the RGS trials was up at Gladwin, after finishing my run at the amateur gundog, a distinguished lady with expensive rubber boots and big setters introduced herself and encouraged me to try the fun trials. Long story short, the next year I was braced with her at the GDOY. 
Ive met some great people and have become much more involved with the RGS because of these trials. I would attend more if it wasn't for the same things everybody struggles with, time and money.
Thanks
Seth


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> For all those in favor of the "FUN" hunt NO placements June 22nd the lakeshore chapter will be running one cost will probably be $30 for two birds and $10 per bird for extra birds


So is this not a qualifier for "gun dog of the year"?


----------

